# Plate Chiller - Chillout Mark Iii Vs Beerbelly



## shandy (1/6/09)

Hi all,

Time to swap over from the immersion to a plate chiller and it's down to the only two I can find around the stores I normally look at. It's going to be a Mashmaster Chillout Mark III or a beerbelly 30 plate. They come in around the same price but the beerbelly has 30 plates as opposed to the Chillout with it's 20 plates. I also like the fittings on the beerbelly which would make it easier to customise all the fittings for I think.

Anyone have any experience with either of those products or even both to compare. The stats on the beerbelly site about dropping wort to 25c in a single pass are impressive but there's not similar data for the mashmaster.

I'm leaning towards the Beerbelly one but I could really use some input.

Cheers

Shandy


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/09)

I have the MM chillout and have been uber happy with it. Top product and works exceptionally well will cool 44lt's of 90C plus wort to 27C (tap temp) in under 15mins in a single pass. Never clogged with hops as yet but there will be the day when it does.

Hard choice as both companies are great.

Chappo


----------



## captaincleanoff (1/6/09)

i've got the MMIII and I too think its great. I get 65L down to 20c in 1 pass. Have had no problems with it at all


----------



## Sammus (1/6/09)

another with the chillout, get 25L from near boiling to 18C in under 10 min, single pass.

Beerbelly unit I imagine is probably similar in performance.


----------



## drsmurto (1/6/09)

I've got the Beerbelly 20 plate and i get down to 20C on a single pass, even cooler if i restrict wort flow at this time of the year. A 30 plate would be even more effective. 

The wort goes from kettle to chiller via gravity, the chiller water is rainwater so gets pumped thru then recirced.

I've got mine setup with a thermo fitted and it now has both chiller water connectors as standard garden hose fittings that simply clip on... easy as :icon_cheers: 

This pic was taken prior to getting the 2nd 'garden' connection


----------



## mash head (1/6/09)

I also have beer belly plate chiller and am happy with it. I like the look of the thermometer set up on the Drs. chiller might have to order one with the next grain order.
Greg


----------



## browndog (1/6/09)

Shandy, I would not take much stock in the figures being quoted as the temp of the chilling water plays as much part as the chiller and that temp varies greatly from place to place and time of year.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## drsmurto (1/6/09)

Shandy is in melbourne so the water out of the tap will be bloody cold at this time of the year, much like it is here in the Adelaide Hills. Hence the temp reading on my chiller taking last winter....


----------



## muckey (1/6/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Shandy is in melbourne so the water out of the tap will be bloody cold at this time of the year, much like it is here in the Adelaide Hills. Hence the temp reading on my chiller taking last winter....




and like Melbourne, you kep your beer in the fridge to stop it from freezing! h34r:


----------



## shandy (2/6/09)

Thanks guys.

I figured performance would be roughly the same and yeah of course it comes down to the temp of the water. I currently have a prechiller for my immersion chiller so I'll be using that and be able to pump pre chilled water through the plates for nice coolness. Which in Melbourne might give me problems as the water freezes on it's way to the chiller. I'll also be recirculating back from the plate chiller to the kettle to whirlpool which should help bring down the overall temp of the wort. My only concern with that is the heat retained in the keggle perhaps keeping the overall temp up but if it's not working out I may be able to build a seperate whirlpool vessel.

One point of difference between the two devices is the fittings. The Beerbelly has 1/2" fittings which I can put quick disconnects on or other plumbing parts whereas the MM doesn't. How do you folks have your MM plumbed up?


Shandy


----------



## Sammus (2/6/09)

I just have dedicated hoses hooked up to my chillout at all times.

re: the whirlpooling, this could hinder cooling performance somewhat. The rate at which the wort cools in the chiller is proportional to the temp difference of the wort compared to the chilling water. come the time when you have 20L of lukewarm wort, the temperature will be dropping at a much slower rate than it was when it was near boiling.


----------



## drsmurto (2/6/09)

shandy said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I figured performance would be roughly the same and yeah of course it comes down to the temp of the water. I currently have a prechiller for my immersion chiller so I'll be using that and be able to pump pre chilled water through the plates for nice coolness. Which in Melbourne might give me problems as the water freezes on it's way to the chiller. I'll also be recirculating back from the plate chiller to the kettle to whirlpool which should help bring down the overall temp of the wort. My only concern with that is the heat retained in the keggle perhaps keeping the overall temp up but if it's not working out I may be able to build a seperate whirlpool vessel.
> 
> ...



Unless you are connecting your hot water tap up to the chiller you wont need the pre-chiller.  

Just open the kettle tap up and then it flow thru the chiller.

It really is as easy as that!

Had to run it full speed on Thursday to keep the temp at 20C! If i had slowed it down i could have got closer to lager pitch temps, my chilling water (rainwater tanks) were reading 12C.


----------



## eamonnfoley (2/6/09)

Does anybody use a plate chiller without a closed system and without a pump? I find mine hard to clean via gravity, and I am pananoid I will get an infection if I can't pump cleaning fluid through it. For the moment I am no chilling, until I have a comfortable system/technique.


----------



## Hogan (2/6/09)

I have the MM chillout Mk.111 which came with the four barbed posts - not such a good idea IMO as I had to go to extra expense to fit hose connects to the water lines. You can push the hose on the post but its a pain in the bum trying the get it off. I know that Frank said that this was done to cut down on contamination fears but the fact is that the water does not touch the wort and there can be no cross contamination. Having said that the unit works a treat.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## TidalPete (2/6/09)

Chappo said:


> I have the MM chillout and have been uber happy with it. Top product and works exceptionally well will cool 44lt's of 90C plus wort to 27C (tap temp) in under 15mins in a single pass. Never clogged with hops as yet but there will be the day when it does.
> 
> Hard choice as both companies are great.
> 
> Chappo


 
How long do you take to clean your plate chiller & what's your method Chappo?
My immersion takes longer to cool the wort down but 30 seconds to clean up.

Might have a talk about it on Saturday?

TP


----------



## drsmurto (2/6/09)

foles said:


> Does anybody use a plate chiller without a closed system and without a pump? I find mine hard to clean via gravity, and I am pananoid I will get an infection if I can't pump cleaning fluid through it. For the moment I am no chilling, until I have a comfortable system/technique.



Closed system?

I run my wort thru with my old mate, gravity and the water for chilling via a pump.

To clean i flush it in both directions with water from the tap. Fill with sanitiser, empty. 

A couple times a year i do a good clean of the kettle, hoses and chiller using caustic soda, rinse thoroughly with water then sanitiser (orthophosphoric acid) and drain.


----------



## Doogiechap (2/6/09)

I think ultimately the difference in plates is only part of the story. Ultimately the big variable (outside of the cooling liquid temp) is the 'surface area' that the two liquids are able to interact with each other. So if you can get some more specs from Beerbelly to compare to what Mashmaster Publishes online you will get a better perspective. I know in winter there is little to be concerned about but in summer you may appreciate the better cooling properties 
Cheers
Doug

FWIW like many of the the others, I have a Chillout MKIII which has the pain in the butt barbs so I have dedicated hoses. Very happy with the performance though.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> How long do you take to clean your plate chiller & what's your method Chappo?
> My immersion takes longer to cool the wort down but 30 seconds to clean up.
> 
> ...



Easy Peasy Pete, I'll show you on Saturday but simply reverse the flow and change hoses to flush the wort side out. I let it run for 5mins or so, disconnect all the hoses and pop it in the oven @ 180C for 45mins to 1 hour. Takes really no time at all. I love it because it's a compact unit for starage and saves the hassels of no chill which I have problems with ATM because of an abundance of wild yeasties at my place this time of year (so I found out :angry: ). I really need to pitch immediately to stem the wild yeasties taking over my beer ATM so this is absolutely a must have for me I have no choice.


----------



## Justin (2/6/09)

Hogan said:


> ....... I know that Frank said that this was done to cut down on contamination fears but the fact is that the water does not touch the wort and there can be no cross contamination. Having said that the unit works a treat.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.



The contamination comments were in regard to the threads on the ports being hard to clean and holding nasties, not a worry about cross contamination with the water. My choice would still be threaded over barbed. The intial Chillout had threaded fittings if I recall and I was a little sad to see it go to barbs. Threads are much more versatile allowing garden hose fittings for your cooling water, CPC or camlock fittings or whatever for the wort side. That would be my choice anyway.


----------



## T.D. (2/6/09)

Chappo I must say you are the first person I know of who has changed TO a plate chiller to stop infections occurring... :lol:


----------



## shandy (2/6/09)

OK,

So it seems that the barbs are really the only drawback with the MM and for me that would really annoy I think. I have SS quick disconnects on all the vessels with the hoses fixed to the pump. The whole system works by unhooking and reconnecting the hoses in different configs so being able to pop them on and off the chiller is where I want to be at with it. Otherwise I have fixed hoses on the chiller and I need to make the pump out into a quick disconnect which seems a bit more hassle overall.

Are the barbs welded into the MM or can they be replaced? I'm guessing they're welded.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/09)

T.D. said:


> Chappo I must say you are the first person I know of who has changed TO a plate chiller to stop infections occurring... :lol:



Had it way before the wild yeast infestation but I'm glad I've got it now  

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## mash head (2/6/09)

This could be the wrong thing to do so am after feedback. To sanitise my chiller I flush with hot water straight after use and store with beer hoses double onto coolant fittings (found a heap of insects in there once when I wanted to use, big interuption). On brew day just after wort starts to boil and before hop additions I run the boiling wort through it for about 10 mins it gets so hot that you cant pick it up. So in my opinion I am killing any wild yeast or bacteria there, and obviosly hot wort is returned to kettle for the first hop addition. I ve gotten away with this a few times and cant see too much wrong with it but I could be wrong. :unsure: 
Cheers Greg


----------



## Sammus (2/6/09)

shandy: Theyre welded in. I have a hose fixed to each barb of my chillout, and just have a male disconnect on the end of the 'wort in' hose, so it can still plug into the socket at the end of the pump out hose. No biggy, just one more connect needed. I still have an old chillout mk I kicking around with threaded bits, looks much like the beerbelly model. Different, but similar. I upgraded because the chillout III has more surface area and I liked the barbs better.

greg: sounds OK. I do something similar. I have an electric HLT, and post sparge there's normally a few litres left in there, I turn off the temp controller and just let the HLT boil and have the pump recircing boiling water through the wort side of the chiller and back to the hlt.

Post chill I drain the near boiling hlt water backwards through the pump and chiller, then flush out with cold water and add a squirt of no rinse sanatiser into one of the hoses before hooking them together, storing the chiller and pump full of santiser.


----------



## Quintrex (2/6/09)

I find that when i flush warm oxyper through the plate chiller after use, the oxyper solution comes out green sometimes from the hop resins(i think) which tend to crash out when the temp of the wort drops. I personally don't think they come out as well just flushing it with hot water. Whether this can cause problems, i don't know.

I flush with warm oxyper 50 deg for about 10 mins after brew day and then use this solution to clean my pots anyway.

Q


----------



## shandy (2/6/09)

Sammus said:


> shandy: Theyre welded in. I have a hose fixed to each barb of my chillout, and just have a male disconnect on the end of the 'wort in' hose, so it can still plug into the socket at the end of the pump out hose. No biggy, just one more connect needed. I still have an old chillout mk I kicking around with threaded bits, looks much like the beerbelly model. Different, but similar. I upgraded because the chillout III has more surface area and I liked the barbs better.
> 
> greg: sounds OK. I do something similar. I have an electric HLT, and post sparge there's normally a few litres left in there, I turn off the temp controller and just let the HLT boil and have the pump recircing boiling water through the wort side of the chiller and back to the hlt.
> 
> Post chill I drain the near boiling hlt water backwards through the pump and chiller, then flush out with cold water and add a squirt of no rinse sanatiser into one of the hoses before hooking them together, storing the chiller and pump full of santiser.



Yeah, I like the barbs too but the extra investment in quick disconnects and stuff kinda puts me off when I have most of what I need already if the chiller has 1/2" fittings. As far as sanitation of the fittings goes, I just recirc hot wort through anything that needs to be inline for 10 minutes before I begin cooling so no probs there and I'm a clean freak so it'll be well cleaned of any bits with a good dose of hot PBW after every brew day or the next day depending on how much beer is drunk.


----------



## TidalPete (2/6/09)

Just emailed BeerBelly for further information regarding their Plate chiller.
My mail was opened but no response.
I hope this is not going to turn out like the last time I emailed BeerBelly which was not responded to.  
ChillOut 111 is looking better all the time except for those barbed fittings. :super: 

TP


----------



## Adamt (2/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> Just emailed BeerBelly for further information regarding their Plate chiller.
> My mail was opened but no response.
> I hope this is not going to turn out like the last time I emailed BeerBelly which was not responded to.
> TP



It was likely opened and not responded to (yet) as domonsura's wife handles the emails and is probably waiting for when the man was free to ask him a technical question. Please be considerate and don't turn this into a retailer v retailer fight. This is good, clean, legit debate about two similar but different products from two retailers.


----------



## therook (2/6/09)

Adamt said:


> It was likely opened and not responded to (yet) as domonsura's wife handles the emails and is probably waiting for when the man was free to ask him a technical question. Please be considerate and don't turn this into a retailer v retailer fight. This is good, clean, legit debate about two similar but different products from two retailers.



God has spoken :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/6/09)

therook said:


> God has spoken :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook



Gary Ablett may walk on water but he doesn't make his own beer. 

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (2/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Gary Ablett may walk on water but he doesn't make his own beer.
> 
> Warren -



I hear they wring out his socks after a game to make Geelong bitter.... h34r:


----------



## Timmsy (2/6/09)

Im sure BB will get back to you. I will be buying his chiller next week. More cash! But its to a good cause.

Can you see if your email has been read? Ill have to work it out for Lotus Notes we use here at work


----------



## TidalPete (2/6/09)

> Please be considerate and don't turn this into a retailer v retailer fight.



Adamt,

All I am after is information versus information so that I can choose the best plate chiller for my needs.
No other retailer was mentioned & I have no affiliation with either. Merely assuming that I have had the same treatment for this email as my other?
I take it that you are not affiliated?

TP


----------



## domonsura (2/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> Just emailed BeerBelly for further information regarding their Plate chiller.
> My mail was opened but no response.
> I hope this is not going to turn out like the last time I emailed BeerBelly which was not responded to.
> ChillOut 111 is looking better all the time except for those barbed fittings. :super:
> ...



Geez Pete, give us a chance mate! Email sent at 1.20PM, complaint bagging us posted on public board @ 3.20PM?  
No record of ever having received an email from you before today either, anywhere - not from 'Pete', 'Tidal', 'Tidalpete', 'sharkbait' or anything else that could be you as far as I'm aware. Nothing at all in the 4000 odd emails that have been received in the last 12 months. And we don't _routinely_ lose emails. 

Just for the record - when Amanda got in this morning for the first day back from our weekend (Sunday & Monday), there were nearly 150 emails waiting for her to get through - in between serving customers, answering the phone, crushing grain, accepting deliveries, dealing with suppliers..........................your comments are reasonable _how_? We're just two people doing the best we can mate.....not a great big company with someone sitting there watching the inbox 24/7.


----------



## sinkas (2/6/09)

hes already on talkback radio bagging you out too


----------



## TidalPete (2/6/09)

domonsura said:


> Geez Pete, give us a chance mate! Email sent at 1.20PM, complaint bagging us posted on public board @ 3.20PM?
> No record of ever having received an email from you before today either, anywhere - not from 'Pete', 'Tidal', 'Tidalpete', 'sharkbait' or anything else that could be you as far as I'm aware. Nothing at all in the 4000 odd emails that have been received in the last 12 months. And we don't _routinely_ lose emails.
> 
> Just for the record - when Amanda got in this morning for the first day back from our weekend (Sunday & Monday), there were nearly 150 emails waiting for her to get through - in between serving customers, answering the phone, crushing grain, accepting deliveries, dealing with suppliers..........................your comments are reasonable _how_? We're just two people doing the best we can mate.....not a great big company with someone sitting there watching the inbox 24/7.



My apologies dom & my sympathies with your business hassles but I stand by what I said about my other email last time I tried to get in touch so I assumed this time was the same. You probably got my web mail first time around.
Still no reply to my email even though you've found the time to respond to this? I'm happy to wait now that you know my email is there & opened.  

All the Best.



> hes already on talkback radio bagging you out too



You forgot the apostrophe
You want my uncle to mention you on his Dark World radio session as well sinkas?  

TP


----------



## Damian44 (6/6/09)

Does anyone have the dimensions of the Beer Belly?


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> My apologies dom & my sympathies with your business hassles but I stand by what I said about my other email last time I tried to get in touch so I assumed this time was the same. You probably got my web mail first time around.
> Still no reply to my email even though you've found the time to respond to this? I'm happy to wait now that you know my email is there & opened.
> 
> All the Best.
> ...


----------



## Damian44 (11/6/09)

I got some more info on the BB Chiller, the steel is 316 stainless and they are 19cm long x 7cm wide x 9cm to the top of the outlet and weigh about 1.5kg. Is 316 better than 304?


----------



## Batz (11/6/09)

Just out of interest who uses a CCFC? Like this one




I bought it from the US long before the retailers on this site even existed, I believe they are the most efficient home brew chiller on the market.

Batz


----------



## haysie (11/6/09)

Quintrex said:


> I find that when i flush warm oxyper through the plate chiller after use, the oxyper solution comes out green sometimes from the hop resins(i think) which tend to crash out when the temp of the wort drops. I personally don't think they come out as well just flushing it with hot water. Whether this can cause problems, i don't know.
> 
> I flush with warm oxyper 50 deg for about 10 mins after brew day and then use this solution to clean my pots anyway.
> 
> Q



Thank christ someone else experiences this. My residue isnt green green but similar too a light tea with an oily aroma. I find the best method being boiling water recirculated thru via the pump and urn for a good 5-15 minutes.
I have the MM model, and just another fitting on the barbs, not that hard


----------



## matho (11/6/09)

batz,

i know that pat from absolutehomebrew uses one that looks exactly the same.
i have made one that is the same size but have to re hash the outer hose im thinking of replacing it with copper.
mine could drop 25l down to 26c in ten min with tap temp at 22c. i think that ill try to restrict flow a little bit by putting dents in the inner tube.


----------



## Batz (11/6/09)

matho said:


> batz,
> 
> i know that pat from absolutehomebrew uses one that looks exactly the same.
> i have made one that is the same size but have to re hash the outer hose im thinking of replacing it with copper.
> mine could drop 25l down to 26c in ten min with tap temp at 22c. i think that ill try to restrict flow a little bit by putting dents in the inner tube.




I know GMK has one as well .

Way over priced @ $190 US I suppose, but they do give a good rave.

Chillus Convolutus Counterflow Chiller
WC90
Uses the same amount of water as our original Chillus Maximus counterflow but chills in half the time. The inner tube is made from 12' of 5/8" convoluted (twisted) copper which continually turbulates the wort as it flows through. The outer tube is made from 7/8" copper. The Convolutus counterflow chiller allows you to pump wort through without having to restrict your pump to slow down flow. Use 1/2" line to connect to wort in and out feeds. The water connections are male and female hose connections.

10 1/4" height by 11" overall diameter (coils themselves are about 6" in diameter)

Price: $190.95 (Product is part of our Free shipping Program, see details) 
Weight: 13.00LBS


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/09)

Sammus said:


> I still have an old chillout mk I kicking around with threaded bits, looks much like the beerbelly model. Different, but similar. I upgraded because the chillout III has more surface area and I liked the barbs better.



Before I make a final decision on my plate chiller I would be interested in finding out the total surface area of the 30 plate beerbelly plate chiller for comparison against the MM3 (41400 sq mm)?
And no, to any of you who take exception to this post, I am NOT stirring up a retailer war\debate, I am NOT affiliated with either. All I want is information before I buy. 
So if you don't like it , lump it. h34r:  

TP


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/6/09)

Pete, this what your after? It doesn't have the beerbelly one sorry, but I'm sure he'd tell you if you pm'd him.







I cooled 46 lt wort down to tap water temp in about 15 minutes with the MkIII on the weekend, I love it.


----------



## Sully (15/6/09)

I just set mine up this arvo ready for the weekend... 

The reason I chose the BB one was so I could stick a thermometer on the outlet side and have more options for fittings.

Shame you can't make it on Sunday to see it action TP.


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Pete, this what your after? It doesn't have the beerbelly one sorry, but I'm sure he'd tell you if you pm'd him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andrew,

Many thanks for your input mate but that is where I got my total surface area for the MM from. Have done the PM thing but was told there was no more information available.
Being a perfectionist of sorts I want the best PC I can get for my budget.

TP


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/09)

Sully said:


> I just set mine up this arvo ready for the weekend...
> 
> The reason I chose the BB one was so I could stick a thermometer on the outlet side and have more options for fittings.
> 
> Shame you can't make it on Sunday to see it action TP.



GRRRR! Now you've got me in line for a quickie divorce Brad.  :lol: 
I'll push harder & let you know ASAP.

TP


----------



## Batz (15/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> I'll push harder & let you know ASAP.
> 
> TP




Always helps Pete


----------



## Sully (15/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> GRRRR! Now you've got me in line for a quickie divorce Brad.
> I'll push harder & let you know ASAP.
> 
> TP




Who is this Brad you keep referring to??? :blink: Dont worry about it Bob  


Cheers 

*DAN*


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/09)

Sully said:


> Who is this Brad you keep referring to??? Dont worry about it Bob
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Always get you & Bradsbrew mixed up for some reason (Dementia?) Freddy. It must be the whiskers? :lol: 
Sorry mate. :icon_cheers:  

Chappo.


----------



## Sully (15/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> Always get you & Bradsbrew mixed up for some reason (Dementia?) Freddy. It must be the whiskers?
> Sorry mate.
> 
> Chappo.



no worries with me Bill, Brad will be the only offended one...


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/09)

Sully said:


> no worries with me Bill, Brad will be the only offended one...



PM'ing you Rodney.

TP


----------



## Darren (15/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> Before I make a final decision on my plate chiller I would be interested in finding out the total surface area of the 30 plate beerbelly plate chiller for comparison against the MM3 (41400 sq mm)?
> And no, to any of you who take exception to this post, I am NOT stirring up a retailer war\debate, I am NOT affiliated with either. All I want is information before I buy.
> So if you don't like it , lump it. h34r:
> 
> TP




TP,

Well if you go the BB chiller you know already what your after purchase response will be like (especially if you have a problem)<_< 

cheers

Darren


----------



## Darren (15/6/09)

Batz said:


> Just out of interest who uses a CCFC? Like this one
> 
> View attachment 27982
> 
> ...




I have one of those Batz. Works a treat.

cheers

Darren


----------



## domonsura (15/6/09)

I'll see what I can find out for you TP, but it might take a day or two to hear back....I've had a look but for some reason I only have info for the non rippled exchangers, which would be significantly different I would imagine.

C'mon Darren. There's no need for that. You'll never have an issue, you've never bought anything.


----------



## roger mellie (15/6/09)

Darren said:


> I have one of those Batz. Works a treat.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren



thats strange

I thought you no chilled Darren

:lol: :lol: 

RM


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/09)

domonsura said:


> I'll see what I can find out for you TP, but it might take a day or two to hear back....I've had a look but for some reason I only have info for the non rippled exchangers, which would be significantly different I would imagine.



Thanks domonsura any information you can give would be of help.

TP


----------



## balconybrewer (18/4/10)

TidalPete said:


> Thanks domonsura any information you can give would be of help.
> 
> TP



any takers to finalize this discussion.......... was there any specs around on the BB plate chiller??? it looks the goods are any fittings can be installed as opposed to multiple clamps and fittings with the mk111.

dr smurto, do you use pellets??? all users of the mk111 report that pellets arent a porblem but havent hear from bb users.

cheers


----------



## hoohaaman (18/4/10)

well i no chill,wasting 100-1000lts of water is just daft

yes I am aware of tfactor


----------



## Sammus (18/4/10)

balconybrewer said:


> any takers to finalize this discussion.......... was there any specs around on the BB plate chiller??? it looks the goods are any fittings can be installed as opposed to multiple clamps and fittings with the mk111.
> 
> dr smurto, do you use pellets??? all users of the mk111 report that pellets arent a porblem but havent hear from bb users.
> 
> cheers



Not really a lot answer to this I guess, but I have a chillout MKI that looks pretty much identical to the BB unit (not claiming theyre the same, they probably arent'). I've used flowers and pellets and plugs through both and have never had a blockage problem.



hoohaaman said:


> well i no chill,wasting 100-1000lts of water is just daft



nice piece of constructive input there  it's not all wasted you know, lots of people collect it and reuse it for various things (like washing). I won't even bother starting the argument about the benefits of chilling.


----------



## drsmurto (19/4/10)

Invest in rainwater tanks and water usage becomes a moot point. Still annoys me that new McMansions in the slums Devine estates aren't required to install anything more than tokenistic 500L tanks. Pointless. 5000L would be a good start. I have 18000L and can only run my house on rainwater for 6-8 months of the year. I'd need double that to permanently switch off the mains tap.

That point aside, i do use pellets and the BB plate chiller (as well as the BB hopscreen) and i even tip my kettle to squeeze out every last drop of precious wort.

A blast of water in both directions after use does the trick. I occasionally pass a cleaner through it, caustic or sodium percarb but in my experience (70+ uses) i don't seem to get too much green colouring if i flushed immediately after use. It may be due to using gravity to go from kettle to chiller, less pressure being applied. 

It's the only chiller i have used so i cant comment on any others. Mine hasn't missed a beat. Now all i need is a hopback for my fresh flowers :icon_drool2:


----------



## alowen474 (19/4/10)

matho said:


> batz,
> 
> i know that pat from absolutehomebrew uses one that looks exactly the same.
> i have made one that is the same size but have to re hash the outer hose im thinking of replacing it with copper.
> mine could drop 25l down to 26c in ten min with tap temp at 22c. i think that ill try to restrict flow a little bit by putting dents in the inner tube.


Put a ball valve on the end. You can undo that!!


----------



## balconybrewer (19/4/10)

pretty sure users report 80lts (correct me if im wrong) per brew, i guess you could pump that into your hlt and use it for your next brew, only about 30lts loss.........?

also, can anyone help me out, in a real pickle as to get the mk111 or the bb 30 plate. anyone reccommend one over the other. cheers



hoohaaman said:


> well i no chill,wasting 100-1000lts of water is just daft
> 
> yes I am aware of tfactor


----------



## Sammus (19/4/10)

I think you'd be happy with either.

I went the MKIII because it came with fittings, and since there is no thread or anything theyre more sanitary. Barbs happened to suit my setup well, so lack of quick disconnect options weren't an issue.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (19/4/10)

Sully said:


> I just set mine up this arvo ready for the weekend...
> 
> The reason I chose the BB one was so I could stick a thermometer on the outlet side and have more options for fittings.
> 
> Shame you can't make it on Sunday to see it action TP.



Thinking of buying the BB one myself but was wondering if the 1/2" fittings it comes with are male or female fittings.

cheers


----------



## brendo (19/4/10)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Thinking of buying the BB one myself but was wondering if the 1/2" fittings it comes with are male or female fittings.
> 
> cheers



it is female thread on the chiller... so you need male fittings...


----------

